# HOW to Build a small house cheaply



## Stoneyard (Mar 30, 2014)

It can be done. First off I would dump the whole basement idea, waste of money, time and are a general PITA with minimal upside. Now re-crunch your numbers. Build the shell and get it waterproof, plumbed and heated. Finish the interior as cash becomes available. Consider a wood stove for alternative heating.


----------



## WithanS (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd look into a timber kit. I'm erecting a 75'x25' right now. 1 story, 9' ceilings with a loft most of the length. It's just a loft on this particular house but there's plenty of headroom to have a 16' wide finished space up there. Cost for the kit was under 30k for all posts and beams, pine sheathing, and all fasteners. I was chatting with the supplier and he sells a similar kit for a 32'x40' for like 19k. Adding insulation, foundation wiring etc. would probably go over your budget of 50k but I can definitely see a solid house for around 80 grand if you do most of the work yourself.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Not really. The Timber-Frame guys are really into it. There are alot of people who supply their own materials from their own property.
> 
> It's only in the last 50 years or so, that all of society is 100% dependant on a Corporation for even the bare necessities of life. Doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> ...


There is also straw bale construction, I'm sure that is even cheaper than Timber-Frame...
I was talking about regular stick framed house, or some prefabricated crap which is built to the bare minimum and meets the local codes if any apply.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

in the inner city of Milwaukee they give homes away for $1

with your budget id look for a similar deal....get a trashed home and slowly restore it

since your labor is free $50k can go a long way to restoring a trashed home


unless you plan on living in a pole barn i dont see you building a house for $50k...unless your planning on living w/o hvac,plumbing,electical......i DO think you could build a structure for $50k...i just think you'd need another $30-40k for mechanicals....im assuming you cant do them yourself


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

If you're getting a loan the bank won't let you partially finish a house and then finish the rest out of pocket. They want a home they can sell if you default. If you aint got the cash I'd forget about.

You see this type of thing all the time. People with unrealistic expectations getting in over their heads. Been there, done that. 50k will get you your lot, septic, electric hooked up, basement dug, and driveway...maybe some framing depending on how much you pay for your lot.

Don't underestimate the unavoidable costs of just getting a house started. You can do all the work you want but there are some things you're not going to get around.

I bought my house as a foreclosure. Paid 30k. Old farmhouse. 

It has:

1400 basement
1400 main
1000 second
1050 garage
600 bonus room

I put about 170k into it after I bought the house. Way more than I planned on spending. Literally only wanted to spend half that but you know how it goes. 

For the amount of space I have it comes out to $36/sq ft. Not bad, but still a bunch of money for a youngster.

For the record, I basically rebuilt the whole thing and it is very nice. No corners cut. Did it right all the way through.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> If you're getting a loan the bank won't let you partially finish a house and then finish the rest out of pocket. They want a home they can sell if you default. If you aint got the cash I'd forget about.


Correct - you have to get an occupancy permit before you can take a breather. I wouldn't want to try to build a new house his size for $50K - unless there is some special local advantage that can be used, it's a tough proposition.

I haven't looked at them, but there are some gambrel roof garage designs with apartments over the top that are relatively inexpensive. Not a bad way to start off, but not the space he's looking for.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> For the record, I basically rebuilt the whole thing and it is very nice. No corners cut. Did it right all the way through.


You pretty much have to plan on rewiring the whole thing, and replumbing as well (which you already know). Do that and insulation retrofit, and you still haven't spent a dime on anything pretty. Then the fun work begins.

Glad it turned out so good for you!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Just get a couple of shipping containers and make your home . Pretty cheap and put your mind to work .


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I would forget the basement. You will spend thousands in site work before you get the first square inch of living space.

I would also think about reducing the SF. If you are used to living in a one bedroom apartment you could build a core with all the services and an attached bedroom, then expand from that when you can afford it. 

Modern/industrial gives you lots of latitude for using using non traditional materials. For some ideas check the Rural Studio at Auburn University. They have done some amazing things with recycled / donated materials. Metal road signs repurposed as exterior sheathing, stacked carpet tiles as bearing walls. I've always thought sealed masonite would make a cool finish floor material. 

Needless to say, you can always save money by building it over time. A design build guy here in ATL has done some awesome houses using salvaged materials as he can get them, but it took years to get them done.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

This isn't helpful for the OP but it's related and kinda neat. 

http://www.lostateminor.com/2014/04/18/cabin-thats-small-doesnt-need-permit/


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

hdavis said:


> You pretty much have to plan on rewiring the whole thing, and replumbing as well (which you already know). Do that and insulation retrofit, and you still haven't spent a dime on anything pretty. Then the fun work begins.
> 
> Glad it turned out so good for you!


Plus dealing with the fact that you have to tear out all the old hardwood subfloor because its sagging horrendously, then there is straightening the walls and ceiling with new 2x's as well.

It got fun when I finally had all the drywall up and mudded, but on an old house like mine, by the time you get to that point you are 75% complete.

In hindsight I would have kept is simple and built new. Same cost, less work, better product in the end.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Plus dealing with the fact that you have to tear out all the old hardwood subfloor because its sagging horrendously, then there is straightening the walls and ceiling with new 2x's as well.


"Straight" and "old house" don't really go together.:whistling

Yes, new would be cheaper.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFO said:


> 20 years into the trade and I'm still in my one bedroom apt.
> 
> Any tips?


move.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's an idea.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I geus you could get a bazillion free pallets and spend a couple years grooving all the boards, then cut splines for flooring. I'd be surprised if someone doesn't offer commercial pallet flooring - there's a place in MY, I think, that makes furniture out of it.

The best thing is you'd have good things to stack all the pieces on until you were ready to install.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

> Been saving every penny, no vacations in Hawaii, no marriage ceremony, no $$ hobbies, etc.


Why can't you afford more? You should be shooting for working 1920 hours a year. If stair-building doesn't provide that, you have the valuable skills to do other similar carpentry trades.


----------



## ProPainting (Apr 30, 2014)

http://youtu.be/UB-MhZkYVo8


----------



## ProPainting (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

UFO, your economic illiteracy is showing, Houses aren't too expensive, you've just repeatedly made poor choices(pun intended) Run, not walk to the local community college and take or audit(show up and listen for free) to Economics 101 & 102, you are half way to dying broke and your heirs selling your cadaver to pay for your memorial service....

Home building is a classic illustration of craftsmen using competitive advantages by trading time for $(labor), entrepreneurs organizing operations, and capitalists renting their $ for some $... Doing it all your self is usually ends in either failure or massive sacrifices socially and qualitatively... Divorced, living in an unfinished basement with a blue tarp "roof".

Work on raising your wages/income, imagine how silly it'd sound if someone posted they wanted to grow all their own food start to finish... or home school their kids all the way through University, or build a modern twin Engine carbon fiber bodied jet airplane in their garage.

The first step to building one's own house would be the erection of a garage/shop adjacent to the home site after of course solving the financial hurdles that are currently beyond your current earning powers.


----------

